# I wonder why they hate us



## JBeukema (Jan 24, 2011)

We're trying to give them democracy!


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Jan 24, 2011)

DAMN

We are a sick and dangerous nation.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 24, 2011)

Karzai shouldn't complain.....he's getting paid well.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 24, 2011)

looks like there are still some buildings standing.


----------



## elvis (Jan 24, 2011)

They talk a lot, don't they?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 24, 2011)

BlackAsCoal said:


> DAMN
> 
> We are a sick and dangerous nation.



Remind me again.... Who was President when this happened?
Shit I forgot it's all *Bush's fault. *

Carry on.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 24, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> We're trying to give them democracy!



That's right, we should just let those Taliban insurgents take over Afghanistan..THEN they'll like us!

Uh huh.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 24, 2011)

Reminds me of Vietnam.

Where we burned down entire villages and turned the people into refuges.

As part of our strategy to "Win Hearts and Minds".

And we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 24, 2011)

5 Good Things Going On In Afghanistan (And How You Can Get Involved) 
5 Good Things Going On In Afghanistan (And How You Can Get Involved)

Afghanistan: what has been achieved since 2001? 
BBC News - Afghanistan: what has been achieved since 2001?



We killed some terrorist and had to rebuild a village.

I guess we can leave people in slavery, if you prefer.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 24, 2011)

BlackAsCoal said:


> DAMN
> 
> We are a sick and dangerous nation.



Looks like somebody took pride in their work.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Reminds me of Vietnam.
> 
> Where we burned down entire villages and turned the people into refuges.
> 
> ...



You were in Viet Nam?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 24, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> We're trying to give them democracy!



From the link;

And that was for starters, Broadwell writes. Airstrikes from A-10s and B-1s combined with powerful ground-launched rockets on Oct. 6 to batter the village with 49,200 lbs. of ordnance  which she writes, resulted in NO CIVCAS, meaning no civilians dead.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 24, 2011)

BlackAsCoal said:


> DAMN
> 
> We are a sick and dangerous nation.



Speak for yourself asshat.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 24, 2011)

Seems we are rebuilding and they do prefer us over the taliban

From the link;

An adviser to Hamid Karzai said that the 1-320th &#8220;caused unreasonable damage to homes and orchards and displaced a number of people.&#8221; Flynn has held &#8220;reconstruction shuras&#8221; with the villagers and begun compensating villagers for their property losses, but so far the reconstruction has barely begun, three months after the destruction.

&#8220;Sure they are pissed about the loss of their mud huts,&#8221; Broadwell wrote on Facebook, &#8220;but that is why the BUILD story is important here.&#8221;


Broadwell writes that the operation is ultimately a success, quoting Flynn as saying &#8220;As of today, more of the local population talks to us and the government than talk to the Taliban.&#8221; That appears to be good enough for higher command. Petraeus, having visited the village and allowing Flynn to personally approve reconstruction projects worth up to $1 million, told his commanders in the south to &#8220;take a similar approach to what 1-320th was doing on a grander scale as it applies to the districts north of Arghandab.&#8221;


----------



## Douger (Jan 24, 2011)

Coming someday to a neighborhood near *YOU*.
You only think it can never happen there. It will. some day.
You'll be feverishly waving your flags and *BOOOOOOOM*

The REAL free world will just smile, cry and then shake their heads.
Karma is a bitch.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 24, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > We're trying to give them democracy!
> ...




there are civilians in Afganistan?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 24, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Seems we are rebuilding and they do prefer us over the taliban
> 
> From the link;
> 
> ...



Sounds like twat boy didn't bother reading up on what he was posting.  HA HA!!!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 24, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



Yes and they were cleared out before the bombing started.

This is a job well done.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 24, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Seems we are rebuilding and they do prefer us over the taliban
> ...



I've noticed that's kinda comon.

Since I know the military goes way out of it's way to avoid civilians, I knew before I read that I would find that they cleared the village.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 24, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


It's basically the same idiotic policy that we used in Vietnam.

When people have their ancestral village destroyed that has been there for centuries.

Do you really think they will now support the U.S. and Karzai government?

All you have done is radicalized a whole village full of people against you.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 24, 2011)

A better question is why does the American left support the jihad that hates us?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 24, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...




So, the civilians were cleared out and the Taliban stayed to be bombed into smithereens.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Reminds me of Vietnam.
> 
> Where we burned down entire villages and turned the people into refuges.
> 
> ...



The Vietnamese like the US. I guess it turned out ok. It's a great vaca destination.

http://hopviettravel.com/vietnam/Biking_tour


----------



## shintao (Jan 24, 2011)

BlackAsCoal said:


> DAMN
> 
> We are a sick and dangerous nation.



That was 25 tons of bombs. In nam they dropped 29 tons of bombs on a 20 acre artillary base over about 8 hours of a battle of Bau Bang. I am still here to tell about it.

I can't disagree with your assumption about the nation. We are sick to torture, murder, and rape innocent civilians chained and detained in prisons.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 24, 2011)

If creating more insurgents was the end goal in destroying this village.

Then I'm sure we were wildly successful.


----------



## Modbert (Jan 24, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> That's right, we should just let those Taliban insurgents take over Afghanistan..THEN they'll like us!
> 
> Uh huh.



Well at least you think Reagan is crazy then.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 24, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> The Vietnamese like the US. I guess it turned out ok. It's a great vaca destination.



Not due to anything that we did.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 24, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of Vietnam.
> ...



Yeah and we lost and pulled out of there.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 24, 2011)

Modbert said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > That's right, we should just let those Taliban insurgents take over Afghanistan..THEN they'll like us!
> ...



They are talking bad about those "freedom fighters" aren't they?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 24, 2011)

Modbert said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > That's right, we should just let those Taliban insurgents take over Afghanistan..THEN they'll like us!
> ...



No, I think Reagan is dead.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 24, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Please read the link;


Broadwell writes that the operation is ultimately a success, quoting Flynn as saying *As of today, more of the local population talks to us and the government than talk to the Taliban.* That appears to be good enough for higher command. Petraeus, having visited the village and allowing Flynn to personally approve reconstruction projects worth up to $1 million, told his commanders in the south to take a similar approach to what 1-320th was doing on a grander scale as it applies to the districts north of Arghandab.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 24, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Er..no. We opted to pull out instead of slaughtering them. It was stupid. It is even more stupid that retards like you think we should do the exact same thing in Afghanistan.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 24, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Gen. Westmoreland and the U.S. government used to parrot the same idiotic nonsense while destroying villages in Vietnam.


----------



## signelect (Jan 24, 2011)

The real issue is why are we losing our soldiers in a fight that can't be won.  These people have hatted each other since recorded history and we are not going to change that.  Let them fight it out and as long as they don't come here who cares.  We can't prevent a zealot from doing their thing but we can kill them if we catch them but we have to do it here.  We can't chase people we can't identify half way around the world.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 24, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > We're trying to give them democracy!
> ...


Oh, I see. So now it's a humanitarian mission and we're backing some imaginary pro-democratic revolution of the Afghani people?

When did they ever ask for our help?


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 24, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> 5 Good Things Going On In Afghanistan (And How You Can Get Involved)
> 5 Good Things Going On In Afghanistan (And How You Can Get Involved)
> 
> Afghanistan: what has been achieved since 2001?
> ...


We killed _a _terrorist? And how many innocent children have we killed in similar missions?


But, yeah, we're the good guys and we're fighting the real terrorists in the name of freedumb


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 24, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > 5 Good Things Going On In Afghanistan (And How You Can Get Involved)
> ...



according to your own link we didn't kill a single civilian.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 24, 2011)

Hearts and minds....


----------



## Modbert (Jan 24, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> When did they ever ask for our help?



They don't even know why we're there. This is an article I used for a thread on here a little while back.

Study: Few Afghans know of 9/11, reason for war - World news - South and Central Asia - Afghanistan - msnbc.com


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 24, 2011)

Modbert said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > When did they ever ask for our help?
> ...



So?


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 24, 2011)

Modbert said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > When did they ever ask for our help?
> ...


Wait... so now the Taliban was behind 9/11? I thought it was Saddam- that's why we're in Iraq, right?

Americans don't even know why they're paying to kill all those brown people.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 24, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...




You're a bigoted idiot.

We didn't go to Iraq because of 9/11. That's just what the left likes to pretend.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 24, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


So, someone invades your hometown, bombs your church, kills your children, and then throws your husband in a secret prison to be tortured and held without charges until Kingdom Come and noone can tell you why...

What do you think the response will be?


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 24, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Modbert said:
> ...


Oh yeah... [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Italian-Letter-Bush-Administration-Build/dp/1594865736"]all that yellowcake[/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Jan 24, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> You're a bigoted idiot.
> 
> We didn't go to Iraq because of 9/11. That's just what the left likes to pretend.



I didn't realize the Bush Administration was "the left". 70% of America believing there is a Saddam/9-11 link didn't just happen mysteriously.



> President Bush and members of his administration suggested a link between the two in the months before the war in Iraq. Claims of possible links have never been proven, however.





> Veteran pollsters say the persistent belief of a link between the attacks and Saddam could help explain why public support for the decision to go to war in Iraq has been so resilient despite problems establishing a peaceful country.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 24, 2011)

_The strategic view of America changed after September the 11th. We must  deal with threats before they hurt the American people again. And as I  have said repeatedly, Saddam Hussein would like nothing more than to use  a terrorist network to attack and to kill and leave no fingerprints  behind.
-Dubya
_


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 24, 2011)

_Iraqi officials deny accusations of ties with al-Qaeda. These denials are simply not credible.

_-Dubya


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 24, 2011)

_When we didn't find weapons I felt terrible about it, sick about it, and  still do, because a lot of the case in removing Saddam Hussein was  based upon weapons of mass 
destruction
_
-Dubya


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 24, 2011)

_There's overwhelming evidence there was a connection between al Qaeda  and the Iraqi government. I am very confident that there was an  established relationship there

_-Dubya

http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2004-06-16-al-qaeda-comments-by-bush_x.htm


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 24, 2011)

Ho hum.

Still not the reason we moved into Iraq.

Loser.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 24, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> _When we didn't find weapons I felt terrible about it, sick about it, and  still do, because a lot of the case in removing Saddam Hussein was  based upon weapons of mass
> destruction
> _
> -Dubya



and that's evidence that we are in Iraq because of the Taliban?

Incidentally, I submit that they don't hate US...mayhap they just hate YOU. Have you ever thought of that?


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 24, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Ho hum.
> 
> Still not the reason we moved into Iraq.
> 
> Loser.


O really? So if it wasn't all those WMDs and it wasn't 9/11


Are you saying he was mad because Saddam made daddy look bad?


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep we spend money to blow em up and then to rebuild em.


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 24, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > _When we didn't find weapons I felt terrible about it, sick about it, and  still do, because a lot of the case in removing Saddam Hussein was  based upon weapons of mass
> ...


Seeing as they don't even know i exist... 

retard


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 24, 2011)

According to us, they don't know any of us exist...


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 24, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Yep we spend money to blow em up and then to rebuild em.


Step One - Invade

Step Two - Kill Brown People

Step Three- ???

Step Four - Profit!


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 24, 2011)

Profit from taxpayer dollars.
In another country no less.


----------

